

Ask HN: Are you happy with your project management tool? - chinmaymk

If yes, which tool&#x2F;tools do you use?
If no, what do you hate most about it?
======
alexlama
I've tried out almost all the available project management tools. Happy with:

[http://ganttpro.com](http://ganttpro.com) \- to build comprehensive project
plans in seconds

[http://trello.com](http://trello.com) \- to collaborate on projects better

[http://jira.com](http://jira.com) \- to track bugs and improve development
processes

[https://wunderlist.com](https://wunderlist.com) \- to easily manage my own
tasks, track projects' progress and get the latest info about the stage of
development

The greatest disadvantage of these tools is that to cover all the aspects of
my daily work, I have to use four of them, instead of using one.

------
janlukacs
We use a combo of our own tool: Paymo -
[https://www.paymoapp.com](https://www.paymoapp.com) (i'm a co-founder) and
Jira -
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira](https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira)

There are tons of PM tools out there, with Paymo we try to cover a bunch of
needs in the same tool, while keeping it simple. I sometimes hate the
complexity of Jira, but at the moment it's better suited for certain projects
then our own.

~~~
Cameliza
I use Paymo as well and I'm very happy with it. It's got a nice user interface
and I love that I have everything I need in a single app: time tracking, task
management, and invoicing.

------
andersthue
Yes I am, as any proper dev I am building my own ;)

The interesting part is that instead of building a project management tool I
(unintended and accidental) invented a new way of working and doing projects
(now it is called TimeBlock)

I told other project managers, business owners, personal efficiency experts
and Makers about the method and people started copying it in more than half
the times I told about the method, to the point that 6 other business were
using the method before we had written a single line of code.

This way of working has made me and my consultancy business employees much
happier and we even had CEO's question if we hid something from them because
the projects ran so smoothly :)

Mail me or go to our website to learn more
[http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com)

------
randsp
Sorry for advertisement, I'm the cofounder of Planplex and maybe you could
find it useful for your needs:
[http://www.planplex.com](http://www.planplex.com)

Main features are:

\- <canvas> based and optimized for Chrome, it means Planplex supports
thousands of tasks

\- Collaborative with realtime chat

\- Links support to integrate with other tools like Git, Jira, Redmine...

\- Activity records to estimate the real progress of your tasks. Assign tasks
to people, press "play" on your assigned tasks and Planplex will estimate your
progress.

\- Calendars

\- Share your projects with clients or coworkers.

Check this out:
[https://www.planplex.com/frontend#public/juan/Public](https://www.planplex.com/frontend#public/juan/Public)

------
blooberr
I've been using self-hosted Redmine for over 4 years.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/features/one-click-
apps/redmine...](https://www.digitalocean.com/features/one-click-
apps/redmine/)

------
wikiwatchme
I've been happy with Trello. It's biggest benefit is the flexibility. You can
use it to fit into nearly any process.

The only thing I don't like is it is very manual. We're looking into
automating it, but not sure if the juice is worth the squeeze.

